# Ryobi Blower runs but wont "Rev up"



## motormouth (May 19, 2010)

Hello all,
You are my last "hope". I have a Ryobi 310bvr (31cc) 2 cycle blower that will idle fine. When I give it gas to get it wide open, sometimes it will get there and then just die. Then I can get it started again, but only at the idle. Why wont this thing rev up?? I have never had this problem with my CR250 dirtbikes or my chainsaw? Kind of an odd problem. Started playing with the screws on the carb but thats not really helping. Plug looks fine. Is this what I get for buying a $20 blower at a yard sale, or is this something simple??
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Remove the muffler cover and inspect the exhaust system for carbon build up. You might have a plugged spark arrestor screen or build up in the exhaust port. If all this checks out, then the next thing to check would be the carburetor.


----------



## TnShooter83 (Apr 14, 2010)

loosen the fuel lid. or be VERY careful and remove the fuel lid and see if it will rev up.
I had the same problem on my blower once. It was a stopped up tank vent.


----------

